# Is Gtechniq G5 worth it



## Fireball411 (Jul 31, 2016)

After reading a lot of posts about wheel sealant,is C5 worth the outlay(about £45 as I want to cover all of the wheel) or is there a cheaper sealant that's better


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

I got a 15ml bottle of C4 same thing of fleabay for £19.99 it's enough for 4 22" alloys


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

G5? No

C5? Meh

Rather use a 10ml cquartz bottle or a dlux


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Yes G5 for Windows as for wheel coatings there really all the same.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

C1, C5, C4 are all the same product. Ive used C5 on wheels before and all I used in 12 months of cleaning them was regular wash shampoo. 

As coatings are expensive, you will find less people use them compared to waxs etc


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Kimo said:


> G5? No
> 
> C5? Meh
> 
> Rather use a 10ml cquartz bottle or a dlux


Arent quartz products tac systems but just rebranded


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Fireball411 said:


> After reading a lot of posts about wheel sealant,is G5 worth the outlay(about £45 as I want to cover all of the wheel) or is there a cheaper sealant that's better


do you mean C5 Wheel Armour?


----------



## Fireball411 (Jul 31, 2016)

kingswood said:


> do you mean C5 Wheel Armour?


Yeah

Note to self,don't post first thing after waking up,coffee first,then post


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi I rate c5 easy on and buffing off just make sure your wheels are Totaly clean :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Excellent product, or Gyeon Q2 Rim as an alternative option.

cheers

Chris


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

It's worth it's weight in gold. That said gold 
could be cheaper. 
Not used any other coatings but it beats the sealants I have used over the years.


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

C5 is good so is Dlux

I have crystal serum topped with exov2 on my wheels now and that's the best wheel sealant I have ever used so far


----------



## Fireball411 (Jul 31, 2016)

noddy r32 said:


> Hi I rate c5 easy on and buffing off just make sure your wheels are Totaly clean :thumb:


They will be new wheels,getting replaced under warranty


----------



## Fireball411 (Jul 31, 2016)

bigmac3161 said:


> I got a 15ml bottle of C4 same thing of fleabay for £19.99 it's enough for 4 22" alloys


Did it do all faces and all inside,mine or only 17" and want to do all the wheel


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

All faces and barrels 








You can see the 15ml bottle at side.


----------



## maxw (Jun 20, 2016)

I don't norm rate things but since I've applied C5 the wheels wash with just shampoo

My wheels are only 5 spoke and 21" so you can see the inner rims so you have to wash the wheel it's self and the inner rim and was worried about this but since I've used C5 just use a wheel woolie and the shampoo in me bucket and cleans so easy with out even rubbing
They are near clean with just using snow foam

I did have to use the bigger bottle to do 4 x 21" rims as each weel has 5 large spokes (as per profile photo) so doing front and back of the spokes and the wide inner rims I used more than 15ml

But as above I've used the remaining of the 30ml bottle for trim and b pillars and painted parts of the dash and center consel 

Great product 

M


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

wish wash said:


> Arent quartz products tac systems but just rebranded


No

Certain brands are but some are not

There's 2 main suppliers ...


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I love C5.
12 months durability is easy even on daily drivers throughout the year.

All I use is shampoo and wheel woolies to clean.
No wheel cleaners at all and they come up like new every time


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

I'd definitely recommend it. Had some put on when I took my car in for a professional detail and it really is cracking stuff. Brake dust just wipes clean off even on the inside of the wheel where it'd normally get baked on!


----------



## Fireball411 (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks guys,bottle on its way!!!


----------



## Mowbs (Nov 2, 2015)

You won't regret it. I did both O/S wheels and ran my car for a couple of days before I did both N/S and the difference in how much more brake dust was on the untreated wheels was quite amazing. 

As for cleaning, I'm sure I've already saved back all the time I spent cleaning the wheels and applying the C5 and probably saved the money I spent on the C5 with not using wheel cleaner. Like many others have said, power washing takes the vast majority of brake dust off and all you need is your regular shampoo to finish the job. I use a dedicated microfiber wash mitt for my wheels since I can my hands between the spokes no problem. 

I used 1 and a half 15ml bottles on 22" alloys.


----------



## maxw (Jun 20, 2016)

Mowbs said:


> You won't regret it. I did both O/S wheels and ran my car for a couple of days before I did both N/S and the difference in how much more brake dust was on the untreated wheels was quite amazing.
> 
> As for cleaning, I'm sure I've already saved back all the time I spent cleaning the wheels and applying the C5 and probably saved the money I spent on the C5 with not using wheel cleaner. Like many others have said, power washing takes the vast majority of brake dust off and all you need is your regular shampoo to finish the job. I use a dedicated microfiber wash mitt for my wheels since I can my hands between the spokes no problem.
> 
> I used 1 and a half 15ml bottles on 22" alloys.


Same as me then on 21" rims


----------



## Mowbs (Nov 2, 2015)

maxw said:


> Same as me then on 21" rims


Yeah, your rims look very similar to mine, I'm also probably quite excessive myself when I use products like this and it's quite hard to see exactly where you've applied it, I'd rather use more of the product than potentially leave any part of the surface untreated.

How did you find the C5 on other surfaces? I have a bit of exterior plastic that I'm planning to use what I have left on but I didn't think about using it on the interior. I've still got a full 15ml and another half bottle left and I know the shelf life is shorter than how long I expect it to last on my alloys.

Awesome product on your wheels though, It's probably the best detailing product I've used.


----------



## maxw (Jun 20, 2016)

I've only used it on painted surfaces and is great and the piano black painted plastic trim inside as these tend to show swirl marks as you tend to wipe these due to finger marks
And the same with the B pillars 

Not tried it on bare plastic


----------



## Fireball411 (Jul 31, 2016)

What other surfaces can it be used on?


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Anything metal or plastic including lights exhaust tips etc just not glass


----------

